# Egyptian music??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I need help....I am looking for a whole CD of ancient sounding Egyptian (ish) music to use on a parade float. Last year, The Man Who Ran Things used an mp3 player that *died* in the cold weather, so this year looking to use a CD boom box that will be plugged in so batteries don't croak in the cold. I have zero tech ability to make a CD...anyone know of a good one? I'd like very expressive, even some up tempo stuff, as we will be "rowing" our Egyptian "boat" down the parade route...if someone wants to be super cool and make me a CD, I will pay for it. Desperate....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Something like this, but I have no clue how to download a mp3 file, and then put it on a CD..I dont even think I have a way to burn music CD's..god, I hate not knowing what the hell I am doing. I love the sound of an Arabic mijwiz (kind of like a flute) and all I can find that is up tempo is belly dancing music.. Amazon.com: Dance Mijwiz (Beledi): Eddie "the Sheik" Kochak: MP3 [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51DrbOwM75L


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My daughter says we should just use this...


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We needed egyptian music for our egyptian area last year and I searched egyptian music on amazon and came up with some cool music. I see you have tried Utube, at amazon you can preview the song and the sell Cd's of the music. You might also try middle eastern music all have that same sound and most people wouldn't know the differance, I LOVE the King Tut song idea! I would throw it in for laughs but the hubby and I always try to keep things upbeat


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thinking I might go with The Mummy soundtrack....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Are you looking for dance music or ambience. (not "walk like an egyptian")
Trying to get a snake out of a basket type thing? More Indian than Egyptian....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a question...how you gonna plug in a cd player on a float?

BTW, I'd be happy to mail a cd to you. It isn't enough money to worry about. I can do a couple of cheap downloads from iTunes. No biggie.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If it's just for theme music, I'd go with Debbie5's suggestion and use some of the music from "The Mummy", the opening theme and closing credit theme has a nice, dark "Egyptian" feel to it. You might also listen to some of the music from "The Prince of Persia" soundtrack too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Debbie, you might want to do a search on Amazon for "Ancient Egyptian Music" there is quite a bit there, and you can listen to stuff before you buy the CDs, or just buy individual MP3 copies of individual pieces. You can use Audacity to convert the MP3 files to AIFF files for a standard CD player to use. If your boombox or portable player will read/play MP3 files then you just have to burn those pieces to a CD. Drop me an email if you need or want help with this. I have the soundtrack music to "The Mummy".


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Album: Ancient Egypt
Artist: Ali Jihad Racy


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay, so I scrapped the funny/Steve Martin music. Its supposed to be ambient, backgrond music to the King Tut float. The music I like I've been told by my family sounds too Indian/snakecharmer-ish. So far, the best one was the Mummy soundtrack, but I have to go back and look up all the ideas you have given me here. I love you guys...thanks for the help..I will get back to you Haunted Bayou- that sounds like a wonderful offer!! Thanks..

PS- we have a gas powered generator that we hide underneath the flatbed/float that powers the lights on the float & CD player. Last year, part of the flames in my faux campfire I built kinda pooped out once the batteries got cold...wasn't strong enough to power the fan to make the silk stand up.
The Ali Jihad Racy cuts are perfect for listening to, but I think not "big" enough of a sound/attention grabbing for a parade...I need to go listen to Prince of Persia soundtrack now to see how it compares to The Mummy one...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Eternal Egypt by Grayson Wells

This has some nice music. Not likely to charm any snakes.
I listened to a nice sample the other day...I'll look for it again. You are looking for more orchestral type music? You want upbeat or creepy?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think I'm all set, H. Bayou. I spent hours & hours listening, and realized I needed to just chill out, so I'm getting the Mummy soundtrack and gonna sit back & relax. I tend to "over-think" things. Thanks for the help!!


----------

